# vw von dutch motorcycle



## NorFolkswagon (Apr 27, 2011)

I wasnt sure where to post this, im a aircooled and a air and water cooled head so .... 


i was watching american pickers and they just bought a vw motor/harley framed motorcycle, wow amazing. 

http://theselvedgeyard.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/kenny-howard-the-pinstriper-known-as-von-dutch/


----------

